

Crowdfunding justice: "Crackstarter" campaign to out Toronto mayor - hughes
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/rob-ford-crackstarter/x/2852767

======
eighteyes
Gawker shouldn't be asking the public to fund their existing enterprise. If
they have $200k, they should pony up, because obviously they think it's worth
that much. I'm tired of seeing crowd-funding being used to push projects by
people and businesses who already have enough money to get it off the ground,
just don't want to spend, or borrow it.

~~~
dwild
"obviously they think it's worth that much."? If it worth that much for them
then why don't they pay? Because it doesn't worth that much for them... Do you
really think they could get $200k in revenue front that video alone? No they
can't... the guy got an offer of $40k from a Canadian Network, this is the
best he could get. However we do deserve to see this video and this guy
deserve to get money for the trouble and to be able to move somewhere where he
will be safe. Crowdfunding is the best way because it's good for the crowd.

------
terramars
if i had a video of a major political figure smoking crack, i certainly hope i
would have a variety of contingency plans in place to ensure my safety.. i
also hope i would have more media connections than gawker to sell the video
to, and not have to rely on crowd funding for the purchaser to hit my price.

